# Rigs



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't know about y'all, but I am ready to hit up the rigs and slay some YFT! Any of you NOAA insiders have any info on when the rigs might be opening? The freezer's getting shallow on the YFT!

Bob


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I am dieing to know the same thing! I could see it being next year or next week!? I would love to hear what their plan for this last block around the rigs! Maybe somebody knows?


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Can't wait to see yall out there! I'm sure that rocket sled of a boat gets you to the rigs in no time!!! That is one sweet ride!! I can't believe that with all the NOAA insiders we have on here, nobody has any speculation on this? The so called "relief well" is well into oil production by now I'm sure, so there's really no need for the black ops cover at this point. Let us have back our tuna grounds!! Daddy's hungry!

Bob


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I check the noaa site every couple days too, still waiting..... Anyone working on the rigs have any stories? whats it look loke out there? seeing any fish?


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

the independence is in open water and loaded with tuna


----------



## Covin (Jan 27, 2010)

opening today


----------



## Hendrik (Aug 18, 2008)

*New opening*

http://sero.nmfs.noaa.gov/sf/deepwater_horizon/BP_OilSpill_FisheryClosureMap_111510.pdf


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

*wohoo...*

sure would have been nice if they had done it last friday.. forecast doesnt look too good at this point for this weekend.. 
rich


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Best news I have seen all week!! Now just need the seas to lay down and get Thanksgiving plans out of the way, then I am Ram Powell bound!!


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Yesssssssssssssssssssssssss!


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome!!! Now if the forecast for the weekend will change, it will be time to bloody up a boat!!

Bob


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

so Ram is open and Horn and Nikika are still in the forbidden zone?


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

That is correct, 29 north is the line as well as 88 w. Marlin, Beer Can
Petronius are open also. Independence Hub might be a little out of range
for us but I bet the water is pretty!!!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

superchicken said:


> That is correct, 29 north is the line as well as 88 w. Marlin, Beer Can
> Petronius are open also. Independence Hub might be a little out of range
> for us but I bet the water is pretty!!!


If you're talking about fishing with 36 yellowfin, the Hub is WELL within that boat's range. There and back probably 5 times on one tank


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

you are correct Woody! For fishing Ram Powell we would not even bother to fill the saddles, the 330 main tank would more than suffice as well and keep weight down to improve fuel burn a little.

weather permitting I am going to do my best to get out there the weekend after thanksgiving as I already have family plans till then.


----------

